# How much are you using the 40mm pancake?



## J.R. (Sep 13, 2013)

Truth be told, I purchased the 40mm pancake lens only because I found the lens to be "cute". The lens has been sitting idle since the purchase and has only been taken out of the dry-cabinet only when I know that I will need to hand over the 6D + 40mm combo to be used as a P&S in parties. 

How much to you guys use the 40mm?


----------



## candyman (Sep 13, 2013)

Not enough, that is why I sold. It really is a great lens with good performance but what is it worth if you don't use it enough. That is of course for everyone different.


----------



## pwp (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll put my hand up too. ???

In hindsight I bought the 40 for it's novelty value. Who could pass up an EF lens with a nickname like "Shorty McForty"? 
All for under $200. Wow! And it's a functional body cap...

After the first week which was a holiday down the coast, it sits unused. Thanks for the reminder. I'll sell it.

Now if it had been a 22mm pancake....

-PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2013)

I use it reasonably often. When I'm heading out with the 600 II, 100-400 or 70-200 but no pack, I slip the 40/2.8 into my pocket for when I need a wider AoV.


----------



## bainsybike (Sep 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use it reasonably often. When I'm heading out with the 600 II, 100-400 or 70-200 but no pack, I slip the 40/2.8 into my pocket for when I need a wider AoV.



And I suppose you slip the 600 II into the same pocket whilst using the 40/2.8?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2013)

bainsybike said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I use it reasonably often. When I'm heading out with the 600 II, 100-400 or 70-200 but no pack, I slip the 40/2.8 into my pocket for when I need a wider AoV.
> ...



No, I don't want the birds asking if I'm _really_ happy to see them.  It just hangs from the BR strap and I hold the camera (with handstrap).


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 13, 2013)

I use it a great deal. Apart from being a very useful 'standard' lens it makes for a very good panoramic lens. If you use a 40 in portrait you get about the same field of view vertically as you get with a 24 in landscape vertically, stitch those together and you get a wider 24 mm view. Also the very short length gives a shallow nodal point so I find I don't have to use a sliding panoramic head. 

CR probably is an unwise place to mention it, but at BP we've sold our 35L because these little 40's are so good.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 15, 2013)

I find it to be a great lens for shooting the night sky. Not super wide of course, but being fast it will get you a lower ISO. I also find it to be a great pano lens. I appreciate the scene compression of a slightly longer focal length then my wide angle, and the IQ is very good. I don't use it all the time, but for the price and the size in my pack.... it's worth holding onto.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 15, 2013)

I sold mine.

I am using a 1.6x crop body and found that the new F/2.8 28mm IS USM gave better picture quality while being nearly as small and light. I realize there is a difference in focal length, but for crop the 28mm is a better normal lens anyway...

On a full frame I can see the focal length being more useful but with the new price reduction the f/2 35mm IS USM has better quality and isn't that much larger/heavier.

I also found the 40mm pancake's focusing to be subpar, better than micromotor but significantly worse than Ring USM or Screw STM (as in the 18-135mm).


----------



## rahkshi007 (Sep 15, 2013)

I purchase the 5d3 in Hong Kong, they have promotion free the 40mm pancake, i just used it for a few hour and sold it.. at f2.8, i better use the 24-70.. and the bokeh is not that great. And i feel that the camera looks quite funny when mounted the lens, it attracts quite alot of attention in hong kong. However, it is quite sharp.


----------



## SDPhotography (Sep 15, 2013)

I use it regularly, especially when I need a boot of creativity. It is a challenge that has produced some of my most unique and interesting compositions.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 15, 2013)

.
I used to use it a lot.

Then I got the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 -- and I haven't looked through the 40 since.

It's a good little lens to have as an option. And since I have so little money invested in it, I don't see much point selling it.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 15, 2013)

I use it as a walking around lens on my 5D3 when I don't want to have the weight and bulk of my 24-105 on my neck. I find that the light weight makes it easy to stabilize the camera and give me sharp images. I used to think that a heavy lens did that!

With the resolution of the 5D3, I can crop to simulate the FOV of a longer lens. I can also use the high ISO capability to compensate for the modest aperture.

Here are some shots I took with the 40 several months ago. It turned out to be the perfect focal length for an indoor motorcycle show.

1/200 F/3.2 ISO 3200







1/200 F/3.2 ISO 1600


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 15, 2013)

J.R. said:


> The lens has been sitting idle
> 
> How much to you guys use the 40mm?


Ban this thread I say ... you are not permitted to make other members feel guilty ;D


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 15, 2013)

Its become my "standard but slightly wide" lens. I don't use it all the time, but at parties, for a happy snapper lens, its great. Doesn't attract attention (although the 5D3 with grip does  ), and its a sharp lens. Used it last night at a function where I wanted to wander around taking group shots without the flash. ISO 1600 @ f3.2 was perfect. And good as a pano, as someone has already mentioned.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 15, 2013)

Used rarely on my FF but I am finding it much more useful on the M with an adapter. Gives me about the equivalent of a 65mm and makes some nice images.


----------



## jabbott (Sep 15, 2013)

Often while using a 5D3. Next question please! ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 15, 2013)

With the Pancake on I can slip my 5D2 into a backpack easily, so it's pretty much stuck on there permanently. It does landscapes, portraits of multiple people, and it takes good close-ups with a crop sensor.
And it's as sharp as most L glass at the same aperture, and it's virtually free (10x less than most L lenses) when you catch a good sale.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't have the Canon but do have the Voightlander; no complaints about it optically but I'm selling it because I find 40mm (on FF) a rather boring focal length; I prefer to go slightly wider or longer for a walk around prime.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2013)

Since I can't afford Fuji x100s, my 5D III + 40mm pancake is my Canon x100s ;D


----------

